# Was it bloat ?



## smellfry (Jun 3, 2013)

I lost two fish I think due to bloat. They weren't eating and were breathing really fast. I couldn't get metro in time. I don't really see the bloat stomach though so I'm not so sure. Also was the second fish a male or female? It was around 2 inches big.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loses. I have not experienced bloat so I am unsure about all the symptoms or possible appearances of the fish but your fish do not appear to have injuries or body bloat from the pictures you have posted. This is a very good article in the forum library about bloat
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat2_pt1.php

Some questions for you would be...how long has your tank been set up, what stocking is in it, what size is the tank, what are your current water parameters, did you recently change anything in the tank (add something, do a water change, temperature, etc). Answers to those questions will help others help you determine what might have gone wrong.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the ID of those fish? Don't rely on a bloated body as a symptom...clear or white thready feces is more reliable. Fish can stop eating and breathe fast with a number of different illnesses.


----------



## smellfry (Jun 3, 2013)

These two were newly introduced to a 125 gallon tank. Top one is tropheus ikola and bottom is a lwanda peacock. The tropheus would eat the nls pellets and then spit them out again. No white or stringy feces were seen. 0 ammonia and nitrites. 10 nitrates. They were stocked with peacocks and mbuna.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Any quarantine procedures taken? Was the peacock eating or spitting food? Are your other fish in the 125 eating?


----------



## smellfry (Jun 3, 2013)

No quarantine was taken place. The peacock was eating fine in the hospital tank for the first day and then the tropheus stressed him out I think. The other fish are all eating great.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tropheus is VERY susceptible so probably yes in that case. Peacocks and tropheus may not be a good mix.


----------



## smellfry (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay. I probably won't be looking at buying anymore tropheus for my peacock tank


----------

